# Finally!!! Found a site that sells Cruze stuff



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Check it out

Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Repost x 100000


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

very cool. First time I have seen it


----------



## katyCruze (May 28, 2011)

Nice like the chrome grill in there for my black Cruze Lt


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice. I know the Cruze is new and all, but I really wish there was more options for performance parts. I'm going to put a K&N drop-in until K&N come out with their own intake. everyone and their mother has the Injen intake.


----------



## Telcomfaust (Apr 26, 2011)

z3koeller said:


> everyone and their mother has the Injen intake.



I don't have one. And my mother does not drive lol :th_coolio:


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

z3koeller said:


> Nice. I know the Cruze is new and all, but I really wish there was more options for performance parts. I'm going to put a K&N drop-in until K&N come out with their own intake. everyone and their mother has the Injen intake.


Injen does make quality stuff but the bad part is they know that and charge for it. Guess thats something you can do when you are first on the market!

K&N is good but they are pricey also. AEM seems to be a cheaper option but who knows if they are developing anything for the Cruze. Sometimes its those unheard of names that provide the best deals.


----------



## Elyang (Apr 26, 2011)

This got me a little too excited I think...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

z3koeller said:


> Nice. I know the Cruze is new and all, but I really wish there was more options for performance parts. I'm going to put a K&N drop-in until K&N come out with their own intake. everyone and their mother has the Injen intake.


[email protected]&n drop it, dont waste your money

get the ZZP intake if you want to be "different"


----------

